# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  ARCAM, 6 axis motion control robot arm, robotic camera system, Areplus Robotics, Laval, France

## Airicist

Developer - Areplus Robotics

----------


## Airicist

ARCAM global specification
December 8, 2013




> PART I
> Program vertical and horizontal path
> Payload charge
> Editing BLENDER and our proprietary software.
> Robot light
> Very slow motion
> Security

----------


## Airicist

ARECAM test MOCAP
July 14, 2012

----------

